# Pork loin ribeye roast



## dmack (Sep 9, 2008)

Quick question,
I was wondering how long a pork loin ribeye roast would take to smoke? It weighs a pound and a half. I would take it to slice tenderness. I suppose about 170. I know there are so many variables but I always do the traditional smokes:ribs, chicken, butts, brisket, I haven't ever done a roast. Wondered if I could do it in a few hours.

dmack


----------



## cinnamonkc (Sep 9, 2008)

No guaranty but at roughly 1 1/2 per pound, you're looking at 2 1/2 to 4 hours to get to temp.


----------

